# Did I read somewhere



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

that we could get another email addy from here ?

forgive me for not looking.....im still a 56k'er.....everything is slooooow.

How long has this Forum been here before I stumbled across it?8o


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

YES! You can find the info here:

pub88.ezboard.com/feveryt...=713.topic

This forum was created June of 2001.


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

Could I request [email protected]  

Thanx, John


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

Sure! I need your "real" e-mail address. Shoot me an e-mail and let me know what it is. [email protected]


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

just sent ya off an email


----------



## Guest (Jan 25, 2002)

Thanks! I've just entered the change into the domain manager. It may take a few hours to take effect. I will e-mail you when you are good to go.

Chris B.


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2002)

Thank you Chris, I was just messing around and the email address works.....


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2002)

What code or html are you using to make the email address active in a signature ?


----------



## Guest (Jan 26, 2002)

The HTML code in your case would be this:

[email protected]


----------

